# i got my first tatt today



## grub73 (Jul 24, 2009)

i got my first tat today


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 24, 2009)

I bet that hurt...surely they didn't do it all in one day ??? I'm thinking of getting one on my backside for my 60th birthday...hee hee hee....only joking !!  Anyway, it's very nice.


----------



## grub73 (Jul 24, 2009)

No i didnt hurt much and it was done all in one day it taken 2.5hours


----------



## method (Jul 24, 2009)

Didn't realise you could give a bear a tattoo 

Nice piece mate, who was the artist?


----------



## grub73 (Jul 24, 2009)

a guy in ulladulla in n.s.w


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 24, 2009)

All in one day....wow...that's amazing. my daughter has one of a unicorn head on her ankle...it's beautiful, flowers around the neck....very feminine...obviously not suitable for a man.....your artist was obviously very professional.


----------



## grub73 (Jul 24, 2009)

hes been doing tatts since he was 11


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 24, 2009)

I wish I was game to go get one, but that Celeron pan advert puts me off, with the 60-ish year old lady who supposedly had a celtic band around her arm............................ sort of put me off.......... can't imagine having one there, at that time of life!!!!!!!!


----------



## gozz (Jul 24, 2009)

good on ya mate well done


----------



## Brettix (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice 1 mate,how many singlets you buy ?
You will have to come and show it off .


----------



## Curly56 (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice work, have you got your next one planned. They are very addictive.


----------



## grub73 (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks guys , brett ill come over on sunday after work mate


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 24, 2009)

Actually I think there's something quite sexy about a good tattoo on a man....not a lot...just a couple, good clear and very masculine......I might be getting on in years....but I'm not tooooo old.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 24, 2009)

make sure u post pics when it heals properly it looks good mate.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 25, 2009)

Wookie.................


----------



## itbites (Jul 25, 2009)

Snowman said:


> Wookie.................


 

LMFAO!

...Love the koi though  
I have a huge one on my back..It's getting there...VERY slowly 
All done in 2.5 hours he must be talented!
So far it's taken mine 3.5 & the fish isn't even colored yet lol...

I love a man with tats :twisted: the more the better RAWR!


----------



## whcasual79 (Jul 25, 2009)

nice one ... koi's are sweet and jap art is defo the way to go... so much meaning to it for me... i remember getting my left forearm done, bout 9 years ago and the whole forearm took 7.5hours... u get numb after an hour tho ... only bit that got me was the elbow ha... 

nice one mate ... now start saving to get the rest of the sleeve finished off


----------



## whcasual79 (Jul 25, 2009)

itbites said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> ...Love the koi though
> I have a huge one on my back..It's getting there...VERY slowly
> ...



ha i started my back 4 years ago ... stopped at outline ... happens wen u get bit lazy ha


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 25, 2009)

Looking good 8)


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 25, 2009)

i got my first tat 4 days ago,Didnt even hurt...the worst part is it going itchy after a couple days.lol


----------



## Brigsy (Jul 25, 2009)

Just been in today with ideas for my sleeve (wish i could draw!) so hopefully get it started soon.


----------



## Tojo (Jul 25, 2009)

Well done mate! It will no doubt be the first of many!


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 25, 2009)

You'll either love 'em or hate 'em. Two expensive and very addictive hobbies tattoo's and reptiles.

Congratz mate, 2.5hrs is impressive be keen to see how it holds up after the healing.

Its good to see you didn't wimp out and just go for a tiny first tatt, and that part of the arm doesn't hurt, no tatts are really that bad, but some spots can be uncomfortable eg. under the arm, elbow, feet and anything directly on a bone or unexposed flesh. 

Itbites- I like your views (except for the koi..) I for one wanna see some more women with sleeve's! But nothing trashy, theres a fine line between sexy and just crap.


----------



## kandi (Jul 25, 2009)

that is a great 1st tatt , large , coloured and a carp i love carp.


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks good mate


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 25, 2009)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> i got my first tat 4 days ago,Didnt even hurt...the worst part is it going itchy after a couple days.lol


 
You're right, they don't hurt at all.


----------



## whcasual79 (Jul 25, 2009)

mrmikk said:


> You're right, they don't hurt at all.



try the elbow and then tell me they don't hurt ha


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 25, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> try the elbow and then tell me they don't hurt ha


 
Elbow doesn't hurt  I found under the arm hurt a little more after a couple of hours :?


----------



## Brown_Hair (Jul 25, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> I wish I was game to go get one, but that Celeron pan advert puts me off, with the 60-ish year old lady who supposedly had a celtic band around her arm............................ sort of put me off.......... can't imagine having one there, at that time of life!!!!!!!!


 lol, you should live for now, not 20,30 or 40 years down the track! Live while you can


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 25, 2009)

I love it when people say to me "Don't you worry about how you will look as an old man, when you all wrinkly the tattoos will look bad" and my reply is always "I'd rather do what I love, and look like a mean old bastard, and who cares about when your old, YOUR OLD and WRINKLY anyway! LMFAO! "


----------



## tooninoz (Jul 25, 2009)

Jimmy27 said:


> I for one wanna see some more women with sleeve's!



You don't live in a capital city I'm guessing 
Try any 'kustom kulture' site and you'll get your fill pretty quick......


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 26, 2009)

mrmikk said:


> You're right, they don't hurt at all.


 
My first took 5 minutes to do and wasn't too bad because it was so quick...

My back however... It has so far taken two hours on each side and thats just the outline. And it hurt. I can't stand when people say it doesn't, how can several needles continuously jabbing you while being dragged across your skin not hurt? Hmmm....

And I'd like to join the lazy club as well, I started my back tatt a year ago, the outline is done and I'm yet to have it shaded. I have so many other tattoo plans too!

Oh and BTW, OP your tatt looks pretty good. And a nice size for your first one.


----------



## jacorin (Jul 26, 2009)

nice lookin tatt bloke,and agree with evry1 else,whether its tatts,reps,birds or what eva ur into,they are all addictive and expensive lol but we are who we are and we do what we do,enjoy ur lifes work of defining urself thru ur tatts 

i have 4 tatts.... unicorn on a mountainside(left arm) chinese dragon(right arm) yin/yang sign(as fire/water...left chest over heart) wizard on throne looking at crystal ball(right leg)
wot that says about me??? not sure...i like fantasy i spose...got an idea for a dragon on left leg nxt lol


----------



## whcasual79 (Jul 26, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Elbow doesn't hurt  I found under the arm hurt a little more after a couple of hours :?



i suppose ... but that's the only place i can remember hurting, the elbow... the constant digging in of the needles... suppose i was already in the chair for 6 hrs before he got to the elbow  ha


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 27, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> i suppose ... but that's the only place i can remember hurting, the elbow... the constant digging in of the needles... suppose i was already in the chair for 6 hrs before he got to the elbow  ha


 

Ha ha! 

I just found under the arm uncomfortable as i had to lie there with my arm above my head for a few hours. After 10 minutes of doing this my arm had pins and neddles ( not the tattoo type  ) and you could imagine what it was like at about 2 1/2! :x


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 27, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> try the elbow and then tell me they don't hurt ha


 I'm pretty good with pain. lucky


----------



## nightowl (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats on your first tattoo  Worth the pain huh 

Here is one I did on a mate recently....


----------



## PSimmo (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice one..Koi are cool.
Heres a sleeve cover up I'm havin done and the reptile on my back (had more done since this was taken).
Points that hurt...the white skin inside your under arm, down the ribs and on the spine...oh god on the spine hurts.

They are very addictive and unless you have amazing will power you will be bitten by the bug.


----------



## AnthonyJ (Aug 3, 2009)

This is a koi my brother got recently.

i dont have any myself...yet =)


----------



## Nik (Aug 3, 2009)

nightowl said:


> Congrats on your first tattoo  Worth the pain huh
> 
> Here is one I did on a mate recently....


Wow nightowl, that's awesome


----------



## grub73 (Aug 3, 2009)

Heres my tat all healed up now


----------



## PSimmo (Aug 3, 2009)

Lookin good grub


----------



## phatt01 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hope it's ok Grub, I dont want to hijack your thread, but has anyone got some tribal they could show?


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Aug 27, 2009)

sweet as mate, love it,


----------



## liberty (Aug 27, 2009)

niteowl that is the best black i have seen for a while

alot are sorta faded black as soon as they ar edone and it doesnt look purw but the black in urs it awsome and a real nice job. 

any more pics of ur work about


----------



## Jessica85 (Aug 27, 2009)

nice tat, i was thing bout getting a carp but dunno yet??? here are sum of my tats, excuse the pics, very dodgy shots!!


----------



## Jessica85 (Aug 27, 2009)

i still have to get the second pic re-coloured in thanx to a dodgy tattoo shop, and the 3rd pics needs to be coloured in and the background done!!


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 27, 2009)

You know grub thats gonna look like an anchovie when your in your late 60's    
not really one for tatts ..both my girls have them (to their fathers disgust) its definantly a matter of each to their own in the tattoo world ..


----------



## Puddlefish (Aug 28, 2009)

My first tat
pic taken bout 2hrs after i got it done at the start of this yr


----------



## kupper (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll post some of mine that took 8 hours one sitting


----------



## kupper (Aug 28, 2009)

Puddlefish that is an absolute pain spot I got two koi carp one down each side and I was in agony


----------



## Puddlefish (Aug 28, 2009)

lol your telling me
someone mentioned i was insane to get one up my rib cage so big for my first tat
actually i think even the tattooist said that :lol:
go hard or go home right??
lol
wasn't to bad till the last hr when he done right up the top of my ribs n the shadows... I will.. without doubt.. admit I did pass out when i got out of the shower that night..


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 28, 2009)

goodness ive never seen so much exposed skin on aps!!! where are the reptile tats?


----------



## nightowl (Aug 31, 2009)

liberty said:


> niteowl that is the best black i have seen for a while
> 
> alot are sorta faded black as soon as they ar edone and it doesnt look purw but the black in urs it awsome and a real nice job.
> 
> any more pics of ur work about



Thanks  the black I use for filling is about the best I could find, after being recommended it by a couple of great tattooers in the states. It stays that black to!! I have tried a few brands but this one is far better than any of them.

Here is a couple more I did recently....

These birds are on the back of the leg (calf muscle)





This is unfinished... We are going to add semi-realistic flames over the tribal to cover it up. Sorry for the crappy photo, I forgot my good camera and had to take the pic on my phone. I will get some decent pics when he comes back to get it finished....


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 31, 2009)

nightowl said:


> Congrats on your first tattoo  Worth the pain huh
> 
> Here is one I did on a mate recently....


 

That is awesome !! 


Fantastic Work !!


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 31, 2009)

this is a couple of my tattoos. my left sleeve took about a year to decide and finish. my right sleeve took 6 hours. =P
first tat was the praying hand a year and a half ago then the jap flowers on the inside to make a sleeve. then my right sleeve was 6 months after that.


----------

